# NEMA L6 - 20R wiring



## TOOL_5150

jhkilowatts said:


> I would like to know what's the correct wiring for a Female connector L6-20R. This is twist connector for 250VAC and 20 Amps, 2 poles & ground, and is used on some machines designed for the EU market but when those machines ended here in the US they are connected to 120VAC and it is connected as: X Hot, Y Neutro & G Ground, but I believe that it should be connected as: X Neutro, Y Hot & G Ground.
> 
> 
> Thank you for your inputs,
> 
> 
> jhkilowatt




The plug and receptacle should be changed to L5-20's when operating at 120V, only use an L6 when you have 240V and no neutral, otherwise you would need an L14 for 120/240V. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson

What that ^ guy said.


----------



## jhkilowatts

Yes, you are correct, unfortunately that is the way that it is wired before shipping the machine.

Thank you for your input.


----------



## TOOL_5150

jhkilowatts said:


> Yes, you are correct, unfortunately that is the way that it is wired before shipping the machine.
> 
> Thank you for your input.


Glad I could help gangsta.:thumbsup:


----------



## BBQ

jhkilowatts said:


> Yes, you are correct, unfortunately that is the way that it is wired before shipping the machine.
> 
> Thank you for your input.


Well you can't install an L6-20 outlet in the USA supplied by 120 volts.

There is no 'correct way' to miswire a receptacle.


----------



## BBQ

> *200.9 Means of Identification of Terminals.* The identification
> of terminals to which a grounded conductor is to be
> connected shall be substantially white in color. The identification
> of other terminals shall be of a readily distinguishable
> different color.


Your X and Y are brass colored neither is silver.



> *110.3 Examination, Identification, Installation, and Use
> of Equipment.
> 
> (B) Installation and Use.* Listed or labeled equipment
> shall be installed and used in accordance with any instructions
> included in the listing or labeling.


L-6 not listed or labeled for 120 volts.


----------



## oliquir

jhkilowatts said:


> Yes, you are correct, unfortunately that is the way that it is wired before shipping the machine.
> 
> Thank you for your input.


it is not hard to cut a cord an put new plug :blink:


----------



## HARRY304E

oliquir said:


> it is not hard to cut a cord an put new plug :blink:


he's just looking for a way avoid paying for the L-5 20 twist locks that got to be the only reason he would ask that question.

Looks like he will be coughing up the bucks.:laughing:

jhkilowatts,

Welcome to the forum..:thumbsup:


----------



## jhkilowatts

I want to thank you all for your input, I learned allot from all of you.

The situation is a little more complicated that what you might think, I can’t change the equipment without the proper documentation, it has to be approved by the engineer department. I tried to work with the engineer department but…... I need to get more information to present to them and they are who makes any decision.


----------



## Speedy Petey

And the engineers can't figure out this super simple solution???


----------



## Jlarson

Speedy Petey said:


> And the engineers can't figure out this super simple solution???



Engineers don't deal in simple solutions.


----------



## Wirenuting

jhkilowatts said:


> I want to thank you all for your input, I learned allot from all of you.
> 
> The situation is a little more complicated that what you might think, I can&#146;t change the equipment without the proper documentation, it has to be approved by the engineer department. I tried to work with the engineer department but&#133;... I need to get more information to present to them and they are who makes any decision.


LoL, you can't change the equipment without an engineer permission, but you can change a national standard to fit their screwup. 
Do everyone a favor and use a Sharpie and write all over the receptacle and on the wall what changes you have decided on. 
You might save someone from getting shocked later.


----------



## pistol pete

my thoughts are at least your not trying to make a 120v rec 220v that would be much more dangerous.. i would go with " hey dumbass i cant hook this up like that its not legit".... heck i would probly just change the end and no one be the wiser.. engineers usally don't notice the small thigs... most entertain ment ever was to put temp lighting using left hand thread pig tails up and let the smart guy try to change the bulb...


----------



## greco

JH,
I believe you are over thinking this. Tell the engineers it cannot be connected as is and what the solution is. you should have your documentation shortly.

Jeff


----------

